# Help Us Perform The Magic Flute!



## BCO

We are crowdfunding a new production of Mozart's The Magic Flute! It will be a modern blackbox production in Bloomington, Indiana, with an incredibly talented cast of up-and-coming opera singers. The performance will be FREE and open to the public. Part of the production effort includes a smartphone app that will guide audience members through the plot. The goal is to bring people into opera who otherwise might not experience it. We have even partnered with our local science museum, The Wonderlab, to produce educational special effects! More details can be found on our Kickstarter page: http://kck.st/2P79LgC

We'd really appreciate your support--through donations or even just a random re-post of our link:

http://kck.st/2P79LgC

Thanks and may you be blessed with good music all of your days!


----------



## AntonioSalieri

An Opera in German?! What's next, a horseless carriage?


----------



## Rogerx

AntonioSalieri said:


> An Opera in German?! What's next, a horseless carriage?


It is called: Die Zauberflote en sung in German, so what's the problem?


----------



## BCO

We're at one-third of our goal with 51 days to go--no donation is too small or too large!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bco/mozart-the-magic-flute?ref=project_link

Also our cast information and more information about our organization can be found at bloomingtonchamberopera.org


----------

